# PTO Override Question



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a JD 3032E and have purchased an Iron & Oak PTO-driven log splitter. Love my tractor and love the log splitter. My question is whether there is a method I'm overlooking to override the seat mounted PTO cut off, such that I can run the PTO while not actually in the seat. What I do now is put three 40# bags of anthracite coal (two on the seat, one on the seat back) to simulate a heavy enough body on there to run the PTO and split wood. This arrangement works fine, and I don't mind hefting the coal bags, but is there something I'm overlooking? I couldn't find a switch or button underneath the seat per se that acts as the safety switch. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## toymvr (Jul 31, 2011)

I jumper mine long time ago. It was just a pain the way it was.


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

Should be an overide button. On my JD4100 its under the seat.Lift the seat up and pull up on the button. Would be willing to bet yours is about the same.Just reread your post and saw that you couldnt find a button under the seat.Mine is like a rubber plunger type thing ,not really a button.When I pull it up it stays up, when the seat goes down on it with weight it restets back down.


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

I stand corrected. This from your owners manual "Using Rear PTO 

NOTE: The Rear PTO is only operational with the operator on the seat " Hard to believe to me. theer are many attachments off the PTO that cant be used while on the seat, log splitter for one.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

The new deeres don't have the same nice feature of lifting the seat to over ride the seat switch. The switch OS mounted in the bottom of your seat cusion. Raise the seat, unplug the wires going to the switch. If it is a two wire switch, take a short piece of wire with spade tips crimped on it and plug into the harness in place of the switch. If it is a four wire switch you will have to some research and look at a wire diagram to see how to jump across it.


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

@ xp14629: Many thanks!


----------

